# SAVE The Sea Kittens!!



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2009)

PETA is at it again (as if they've nothing better to do) by trying to get us to change the name FISH to Sea Kittens so that when we call them that we can say AWWW!! and be less inclined to want to eat them. Wow... Brilliant! 



> *PETA Attempts To Make Fish More Adorable*
> 
> by Anne Hillman
> 
> ...


 Wow what a lovely image... and they came up with that one huh? :lol: 

Ya gotta love what comes out of the mouth of kids: 


> "I don't see fish as sea kittens; I see them as food," says 12-year-old Chastity Haskins.
> Haskins is looking at the PETA site with her friend, Harmony Wayner, 11.
> "It just doesn't look right," Harmony says. Harmony, the fourth generation of a commercial fishing family, looks at the cartoon fish and reads through the information on the site. "They say that they're intelligent, but they're not really," Harmony says. "They have tiny, tiny little brains. Very miniature."


Give it up PETA, you lost this one before you even started it. 

Tell me something do they really see anything CUTE about *these* guys? C'mon kiss it, kiss it, g'wan and snuggle with it! Go ahead... so cute aren't they?


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 13, 2009)

I say go for, then I can finally, legally, eat kittens.

I have kept aquariums for many years, typcially large fish like Jack Dempseys, Oscars, and pirhanahahs.  I get attached to them like pets.  When they die it makes me sad.

But I'll eat sushi all night long.  If dog and cat were legal, available, and tasted anywhere near as good as Toro Tuna, I'd eat'em right up too.  "that's it Rover, you peed on the carpet for the last time!  Where's my wok!"

"Dad, what's in this stew?"  "Well, fluffy clawed up the curtains again, and that was the last straw"


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2009)

DavidCC said:


> I say go for, then I can finally, legally, eat kittens.



LOL! I saw this online. Changing the language...sigh.


----------



## crushing (Jan 13, 2009)

DavidCC said:


> "Dad, what's in this stew?" "Well, fluffy clawed up the curtains again, and that was the last straw"


 

_Mom says puppy's days are through;
She's going to throw him in the stew.
Dead puppies aren't much fun._

Sea Kittens?  I think Sea Chickens is more fitting!  Nevermind, a little mermaid said, "Sorry Charlie, that idea has already been taken."


----------



## elder999 (Jan 13, 2009)

DavidCC said:


> I say go for, then I can finally, legally, eat kittens."


 

_Kitten is quite tasty_
_it's what I had for lunch_
_If I'm not too hasty_
_I cook them by the bunch_
_with onions, peppers and chile, _
_a savory sauce for stew._
_There's nothing that I'd really_
_rather share with you!_

*Elder999's Kitten Stew*

First, *kill a kitten*. One of about 5 lbs. should do: hold it around the neck, and whack it between the eyes with a ball-peen hammer.

Then, *gut, bleed, and burn the hair off over an open fire.* Remove the head and skin. _Don't to forget to remove the claws with pliers_

Cut into quarters, dredge with flour and brown in olive oil, about 4 minutes a side. Set aside.

Add 1 cut up onion, 1 diced red bell pepper, 1 cut up poblano chile-with seeds, and three or four cloves of garlic, sliced thin, to oil, and saute.

When onion is transparent, deglaze pan with 1 cup red wine, 1 cup chicken stock. Bring sauce to simmer

Replace kitten parts in pan, simmer for 1 hour.

At 1 hour mark, add 1/2 cup diced pineapple, add 1/2 tbsp corn starch to sauce, stir in slowly to thicken, remove from heat.

Serve over rice, or with turnips and salad.

Enjoy!

_I love kittens_
_kittens what I loves to eat_
_nibble on their fuzzy little backs_
_chew upon their tiny feet!_

Next time, I'll show you how to prepare the head for wondrful _hors d' ouvres_; your neighbors won't know what to think!

(Of course, I'm more of a dog person. This recipe actually works much better with a puppy.....)


----------



## Kreth (Jan 13, 2009)

elder999 said:


> *Elder999's Kitten Stew*
> 
> First, *kill a kitten*. One of about 5 lbs. should do: hold it around the neck, and whack it between the eyes with a ball-peen hammer.
> 
> ...


That's *disgusting*!



I can't stand turnips...
:uhyeah:


----------



## tellner (Jan 13, 2009)

They may be crazy, but they're crazy like foxes. 

First, this gets them back into the news. We're certainly talking about them.

Second, a lot of their other actions like naked girls in cages get attention. Any sort of attention featuring good-looking naked girls above the age of consent is good attention as far as these things go.

Third, if you go to the website it targets kids with cute little "make your own sea kitten" games. Get the kids while they're still young, and they'll believe all sorts of stuff that logic will never touch when they're adults.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2009)

tellner said:


> They may be crazy, but they're crazy like foxes.
> 
> First, this gets them back into the news. We're certainly talking about them.
> 
> ...


Quick somebody call Michael Moore and Oliver Stone! It's a Conspiracy!!! 

Yeah we're talking about them... talking about how stoopid they are. But you're right... catch 'em young (pardon the pun) is probably how they'll filter their radical vegan ideas upon tomorrow's generation. 

Meat is NOT murder... you can feed more people with ONE cow than you can with 1 head of lettuce! AND you kill more things making a salad than you do with a steak.  (I love those arguments)


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2009)

Found this picture of what looks like a happy Sea Kitten (doesn't it look like it's smiling??  )... wonder if PETA members wouldn't mind snuggling up to *this* one?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 13, 2009)

Sea kittens why not Sea puppies?

http://blog.peta.org/archives/cats/

I am really trying not to come up with a joke for Sea(wet) and Kitties(dirty word) but Peta really sets itself up for it though.

By the way I made my Sea kitten on the PETA site I called him TastelikeChicken.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Sea kittens why not Sea puppies?
> 
> http://blog.peta.org/archives/cats/
> 
> ...


:lfao:


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 14, 2009)

elder999 said:


> *Elder999's Kitten Stew*
> 
> First, *kill a kitten*. One of about 5 lbs. should do: hold it around the neck, and whack it between the eyes with a ball-peen hammer.
> 
> ...


 
I'm shocked

I would think kittens would be tender enough to not require anhour of simmering.  Adult cats, sure... but kittens?  That's why we eat baby animals, because they are more tender.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 14, 2009)

tellner said:


> Get the kids while they're still young, and they'll believe all sorts of stuff that logic will never touch when they're adults.


 
Absolutely.  That's why I introduced my boy to steak, BBQ, lobster, and crab as soon as he had the teeth for it.  Good luck getting _this_ one, PETA, you nonsensical attention whores!


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 14, 2009)

PETA: People Eating Tastly Animals

Or am I thinking of a different group? :angel:

I think this group has lost it's focus and isolates itself from any good that they might have tried to do.  First off, what do they consider "ethical"?  It is one of those buzzwords that sounds good, but means something different to everyone.

It's also strange that they call them sea kittens, since kittens eat fish...so are they promoting cannabalism too?

The radio station I listen to has a spot called "Feed the Bears" and it is stupid people in the news who should be fed to bears.  They made it on the list for this stunt.


----------



## tellner (Jan 14, 2009)

Punisher, PETA considers _*all *_economic use of animals to be exploitation and evil. They believe that animals, *all *animals, deserve rights and considerations equal to human beings. They oppose the keeping of pets as slavery. One of their sayings is "A rat is a pig is a dog is a boy." That is, they believe in a complete moral equivalence between all four.

I can agree with one of those statements. The relationship between me and my cat is one of abject slavery. I'm the slave. Usually "miserable slave". On rare occasions "Adequate slave".


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 14, 2009)

tellner said:


> Punisher, PETA considers _*all *_economic use of animals to be exploitation and evil. They believe that animals, *all *animals, deserve rights and considerations equal to human beings. They oppose the keeping of pets as slavery. One of their sayings is "A rat is a pig is a dog is a boy." That is, they believe in a complete moral equivalence between all four.
> 
> I can agree with one of those statements. The relationship between me and my cat is one of abject slavery. I'm the slave. Usually "miserable slave". On rare occasions "Adequate slave".


Yeah well here's hoping that your cat will let loose your bonds of slavery to it. 

PETAs are so fubared in the head in their thinking, if they went out camping with their kids and a cougar ran off with one of the smaller kids in it's mouth, they'd probably shrug and say: well the cougar was doing what comes naturally in it's environment into which we were intruding. :idunno: Morons!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

Given how nonhuman animals exploit other animals, be it for food or as slaves, I don't get the objection to humans doing it too. Where's the protest against the agonizingly slow death of a fly caught in a spiderweb?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 14, 2009)

_Fish heads, fish heads, rolly polly fish heads
Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up
Yumm!

Fish heads, fish heads, rolly polly fish heads
Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up
Yumm!

In the morning, laughing happy fish heads
In the evening, floating in the soup

Fish heads, fish heads, rolly polly fish heads
Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up
Yumm!

Ask a fish head anything you want to
They won't answer, they cant talk

Fish heads, fish heads, rolly polly fish heads
Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up
Yumm!

I took a fish head out to see a movie,
Didn't have to pay to get it in

Fish heads, fish heads, rolly polly fish heads
Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up
Yumm!

They can't play baseball , they don't wear sweaters
They're not good dancers, they don't play drums
Fish heads, fish heads, rolly polly fish heads
Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up
Yumm!

Rolly Polly fish heads are never seen drinking cappuccino in
Italian Restaurants with Oriental women.
Yeeaahh

Fish heads, fish heads, rolly polly fish heads
Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up
Yumm!

Fish heads, fish heads, rolly polly fish heads
Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up
Yumm!

Yum!

Fish heads, fish heads, rolly polly fish heads
Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up
Yumm!

Fish heads, fish heads, rolly polly fish heads
Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up
Yummmm!

Yeeaahh_


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 14, 2009)

That song's not going to flow the same way if they change it to "Sea Kitteh Heads"


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 14, 2009)

Now you've done it...  You've stimulated a food craving in me.  

Tonight, I'll cook up a pot of rice, turn on the grill, and grill up some seasoned vegetables, along with some nice swordkitten steaks.  

I'll drizzle some lemon butter on the swordkitten steaks, and sit down to a nice tasty meal, to be washed down with a dry white wine!


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 15, 2009)

tellner said:


> Punisher, PETA considers _*all *_economic use of animals to be exploitation and evil. They believe that animals, *all *animals, deserve rights and considerations equal to human beings. They oppose the keeping of pets as slavery. One of their sayings is "A rat is a pig is a dog is a boy." That is, they believe in a complete moral equivalence between all four.
> 
> I can agree with one of those statements. The relationship between me and my cat is one of abject slavery. I'm the slave. Usually "miserable slave". On rare occasions "Adequate slave".


 
That doesn't make sense at it's basic levels.  So in there thinking, as you put it, all are equal.  Then all animals feed on other life forms to survive.  Predators eat other animals all the time.  Primates even use primitive tools to help them get bugs out of trees etc.  So what is the difference if we eat animals as well?


----------



## elder999 (Jan 15, 2009)

DavidCC said:


> I'm shocked
> 
> I would think kittens would be tender enough to not require anhour of simmering. Adult cats, sure... but kittens? That's why we eat baby animals, because they are more tender.


 
What you find with cats is that due to their diet and metabolism, it takes a while for the flesh to become properly tender-even with kittens. If, of course, one has raised a kitten strictly for eating,  only feeding it milk and occasional bread, then an hour probably isn't necessary.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm a member of PETA....
*P*..eople who 
*E*..at
*T*..astey
*A*..nimals

You know...we may be hurting some veggetables feelings as well. Plants are alive..they're living things... and should have rights just like us. We should be more civilized at this stage in our development and should only eat synthetic mush. 

SOILENT GREEN IS PEOPLE.....IT'S PEEEOOOOOPPPPLLLLLEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 15, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I'm a member of PETA....
> *P*..eople who
> *E*..at
> *T*..astey
> ...


 
*Carrot Juice is Murder - The Arrogant Worms*

Listen up brothers and sisters, come hear my desperate tale
I speak of our friends of nature, trapped in the dirt like a jail
Vegetables live in oppression, served on our tables each night
The killing of veggies is madness, I say we take up the fight
Salads are only for murderers, cole slaw's a fascist regime
Don't think that they don't have feelings, just 'cause a radish can't
scream

I've heard the screams of the vegetables (scream scream scream)
Watching their skins being peeled (Having their insides revealed)
Grated and steamed with no mercy (burning off calories)
How do you think that feels (bet it hurts really bad)
Carrot Juice constitutes murder (and that's a real crime)
Greenhouses prisons for slaves (let my vegetables grow)
It's time to stop all this gardening (it's as dirty as hell)
Let's call a spade a spade (is a spade is a spade...)

I saw a man eating celery, so I beat him black and blue
If he ever touches a sprout again, I'll bite him clean in two
I'm a political prisoner trapped in a windowless cage
'cause I stopped the slughter of turnips by killing three men in a rage
I told the judge when he sentenced me, this is my finest hour
I'd kill those farmers again just to save one more cauliflower

How low as people do we dare to stoop
Making young broccoli's bleed in the soup
Untie your beans, uncage your tomatoes, let ptted plants free
Don't mash that potatoe

I've heard the screams of the vegetables (scream scream scream)
Watching their skins being peeled (fates in the stir fry are sealed)
Grated and steamed with no mercy (you fat gourmet slob)
How do you think that feels (leave them out in the fields)
Carrot Juice constitutes murder (V8's genocide)
Greenhouses prisons for slaves (yes your compost's a grave)
It's time to stop all this gardening (take up macrame)
Let's call a spade a spade (is a spade is a spade...)
Power to the peas
Give peas a chance
All we are saying is give peas a chance


----------



## Kreth (Jan 15, 2009)

Tool - Disgustipated said:
			
		

> And the angel of the Lord came unto me,
> snatching me up from my
> place of slumber,
> and took me on high,
> ...


----------



## Whitebelt (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Whitebelt (Jan 15, 2009)

Although this whole "Sea kitten" thing is really stupid, I do think its a good idea to spread awareness about the trouble certain fish species are in. As a fisherman I have no qualms about keeping a bagful of fish for the pot but I am also worried about the trouble bluefin tuna is in, it IS something that needs to be adressed, but hey..."Sea Kittens"...christ thats idiotic, they must be really starved of ideas.

As for the whole issue of whether fish feel pain or not, I've read of reserch that proves they cant and reserch that proves they can, personally I dont beleive they can because they dont react differently to being hooked in different parts of the mouth. A whiting I caught through the eyeball reacted in the same manner as one nicked in the cheek.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 15, 2009)

Conservation of an endangered species is another pursuit - and a completely rational one.  The problem is that these concerns tend to be championed by the kind of wild-eyed zealots who, given a different upbringing, would be standing on the corner with a bible and a megaphone accosting the passersby.  You can't convince people that your cause is a good one if in your passion you've already convinced them that you're incapable of rational thought.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Conservation of an endangered species is another pursuit - and a completely rational one.  The problem is that these concerns tend to be championed by the kind of wild-eyed zealots who, given a different upbringing, would be standing on the corner with a bible and a megaphone accosting the passersby.  You can't convince people that your cause is a good one if in your passion you've already convinced them that you're incapable of rational thought.


Yep, or when they throw paint onto a $2,000.00- $3000.00 fur coat and call you a murderer for eating a hamburger. 
Save endangered species yes, but don't go telling me I'm cruel for wanting to eat.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 15, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Yep, or when they throw paint onto a $2,000.00- $3000.00 fur coat and call you a murderer for eating a hamburger.


Fur's not really my thing, but if that happened to me I *would* be a murderer...


----------



## tellner (Jan 15, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> That doesn't make sense at it's basic levels.  So in there thinking, as you put it, all are equal.  Then all animals feed on other life forms to survive.  Predators eat other animals all the time.  Primates even use primitive tools to help them get bugs out of trees etc.  So what is the difference if we eat animals as well?



And growing a soybean means destroying habitat that something could live in, killing bugs that want to eat the soybean and so on. I'm hoping that they take the next logical step, become devout Jains and starve themselves to death.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 15, 2009)

Tell me this is a joke.

http://www.peta.org/sea_kittens/about.asp



> People don't seem to like fish. They're slithery and slimy, and they have eyes on either side of their pointy little heads&#8212;which is weird, to say the least. Plus, the small ones nibble at your feet when you're swimming, and the big ones&#8212;well, the big ones will bite your face off if _Jaws_ is anything to go by.
> 
> Of course, if you look at it another way, what all this really means is that fish need to fire their PR guy&#8212;_stat_. Whoever was in charge of creating a positive image for fish needs to go right back to working on the Britney Spears account and leave our scaly little friends alone. You've done enough damage, buddy. We've got it from here. And we're going to start by retiring the old name for good. When your name can also be used as a verb that means driving a hook through your head, it's time for a serious image makeover. And who could possibly want to put a hook through a sea kitten?


 
http://www.fishinghurts.com/



> Many people have never stopped to think about it, but sea kittens are smart, interesting animals with their own unique personalities&#8212;just like the dogs and cats that we share our homes with. Did you know that sea kittens can learn to avoid nets by watching other sea kittens in their group and that they can recognize individual "shoal mates"? Some sea kittens gather information by eavesdropping on others, and some&#8212;such as a type of South African sea kittens that lays eggs on leaves so that they can be carried to a safe place&#8212;even use tools.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm going to start my own PETA group.

People for the Edible Tastiness of Animals.

We'll wage a campaign to change the name of "Fish/Sea Kittens" to simply "Food"

Funds will be raised by hosting a dog walk/pooch costume contest in the old PETA's parking lot. The will also be a bacon eating contest and a fur fashion show. A portion of the proceeds will go to the families of injured workers in chicken factories.


----------



## Zyaga (Jan 15, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> I'm going to start my own PETA group.
> 
> People for the Edible Tastiness of Animals.
> 
> ...



Where do I sign up!?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 15, 2009)

I emailed P.E.T.A. this:




> Dear P.E.T.A.
> I was wondering with the campaign aainst animal cruelty if we can expand it to Video game animals and cartoons animals. I feel if we did try to protect them we can identify with children better. I think this is a postive direction to show how cartoons animals and video game animals mgiht feel pain too. Please let me know if this is a possible idea.


 
I wait for their reply!!


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 15, 2009)

Have you seen Happy Tree Friends? Youtube it. That could be PETA's new publicity angle.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2009)

Am I the only one getting hungry?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2009)

Archangel... you DID read this thread didn't you?? http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71773


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 15, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Archangel... you DID read this thread didn't you?? http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71773


 
lol! oops.


----------



## manbat (Jan 16, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Tell me this is a joke.
> 
> http://www.peta.org/sea_kittens/about.asp
> 
> ...



thats really nothing nuttier than anything else they've done..

my biggest issue is that they help finance the elf and alf, both domestic terrorist organizations


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jan 16, 2009)

tellner said:


> I'm hoping that they take the next logical step, become devout Jains and starve themselves to death.


 
But then how could they go on telling other people how to live their lives? 

Oh, wait. Never mind.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jan 16, 2009)

tellner said:


> One of their sayings is "A rat is a pig is a dog is a boy." That is, they believe in a complete moral equivalence between all four.


 
If this were true they'd have no problem with people eating _other animals_. Carnivores and omnivores eat animals all the time. It's how they survive. Now, if someone could just explain to PETA what those cute little canine teeth they have are for they could shut up and we could all go back to enjoying our bacon cheeseburgers in peace. 

Funny how no members of PETA are standing in the way of a Geat White about to devour a helpless fish or a tiger catching its prey. And yet, if they really believed their own hype that's what they would do. But they don't because there is no moral equivalence between man and the other animals and their very actions bear that out. Animals simply are not moral agents like humans are.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jan 16, 2009)

PETA should try the all air diet for a few weeks.  It will greatly improve the human gene pool.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't help but think it is just more of their naked models line of thinking, people will see "Sea Kittens", which is one letter off from "sex kittens" and many will read that, do a double take and read a little more...  

Then roll their eyes and carry on.


----------



## crushing (Jan 16, 2009)

Sex Mittens?!?!?  I suppose those could be handy.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2009)

I find I stay warm enough without the mittens.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 18, 2009)

After my letter to PETA about protecting cartoon animals I got this:




> Thank you for writing to PETA and for sharing your ideas with us. We have passed your suggestions on to the appropriate staff people here, who always appreciate a fresh perspective!
> 
> The main focus of our work is to stop the suffering of live animals, but we do recognize that artistic depictions of animals may resonate with young people as well. We offer several cartoon features, and hope youll find the following links of interest:


  I guess I will have to save Bugs myself.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 11, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I guess I will have to save Bugs myself.


 Bugs has and always will be able to take care of himself... he's always came out on top... it's that poor Coyote and Barnyard Dog (Foghorn Leghorn) and the animals that try to match wits with Bugs (Daffy) that we need worry about.


----------



## crushing (Mar 11, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> *I can't help but think it is just more of their naked models line of thinking,* people will see "Sea Kittens", which is one letter off from "sex kittens" and many will read that, do a double take and read a little more...
> 
> Then roll their eyes and carry on.


 
*Free The Puppies!*


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Mar 12, 2009)

One of my classmates in my Ditigal Gaming class talked about the sea kittens. It just made me hungry for some seafood.


----------

